# DFDS



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Lumbering towards booking tickets (Dover Calais) for our September/October trip. Best I can find for Renault PVC + 2 peeps seems to be DFDS £78.00.
Any thoughts? Specifically:
1. Does anyone know of any promotional codes available for them at the moment?
2. What is the situation with them if you turn up early (do they charge, and how much, to get an earlier ferry?)
Any other comments suggestions welcome but .......................
We do not do the T place so have no access to free tunnel trips


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Official DFDS policy is that you can take the crossing one before or one after the one you have booked. No special action, just go to the normal check-in booth and they'll fix it there.

So, in effect, whichever crossing you're booked on, you have up to a 6 hour check-in window for a crossing.

Handy for those who have to make a long journey to Dover and are afraid of arriving late.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Official DFDS policy is that you can take the crossing one before or one after the one you have booked. No special action, just go to the normal check-in booth and they'll fix it there.
> 
> So, in effect, whichever crossing you're booked on, you have up to a 6 hour check-in window for a crossing.
> 
> Handy for those who have to make a long journey to Dover and are afraid of arriving late.


And just as handy for those of us could do with catching an earlier ferry than we have booked, so as to give us more time on t'other side to find a site for our first night.

Thanks for this tip.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/discounts/dfds.co.uk

I've not checked if any are relevant to you but it is always worth a try before you book with anyone.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Official DFDS policy is that you can take the crossing one before or one after the one you have booked. No special action, just go to the normal check-in booth and they'll fix it there.
> 
> So, in effect, whichever crossing you're booked on, you have up to a 6 hour check-in window for a crossing.
> 
> Handy for those who have to make a long journey to Dover and are afraid of arriving late.


We were booked on the 23:00 home from Calais last Sunday and it was confirmed by both the Dunkerque ticket office and Dover (via the freephone) that it was OK to turn up and check in for the 20:00, which we did at about 18:00.

We were swapped to the 20:00 crossing and sent to Lane 72 to wait. We lined up and found Lanes 66 to 70 still loading on an earlier boat. The marshall came over and checked our boarding pass then asked on his walkie talkie if there was room for another camping car got a yes in reply and waved us on.

So we left 2 crossings early and this is the second such time we've been squeezed on the back of an even earlier crossing - if you are there waiting and they have space they will usually try to get rid of you - sorry, get you on.

PS

Are you over or under 2.4m?

If you can squeeze under the bar Dover Dunkerque is £50


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys
All very helpful.

[quote="Stanner
PS

Are you over or under 2.4m?

If you can squeeze under the bar Dover Dunkerque is £50[/quote]

2.45m probably excluding Heki. Recon cheaper to pay the extra than end up with a hole in the roof


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

If you're a Caravan club member you can get Dover/ Dunkirk for £29 each way in September, booking through CC.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

magbrin said:


> Thanks Guys
> All very helpful.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about 5mm I haven't been on a ferry with any restriction on headroom for years in either m/home or a car - the only place it seems to matter these days is on the tunnel. I can't see why there is still that distinction, nobody has checked height for years that I can see.

It is worth checking, because if you can creep in under 2.4m you can make a good saving on some routes.

Try letting the tyres down a bit and carry a small compressor. :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> I I haven't been on a ferry with any restriction on headroom for years in either m/home or a car -


Don't try it on the IoW ferries! If they let the upper car deck down on top of you you'll be a non-pop top.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Stanner said:


> It is worth checking, because if you can creep in under 2.4m you can make a good saving on some routes.
> 
> Try letting the tyres down a bit and carry a small compressor. :wink:


If you have something that's within the 2.4m limit - OK for the car deck, but a bit wide in the beam, it can still be a bit intimidating going round that bend on the ramp up to the car deck.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > I I haven't been on a ferry with any restriction on headroom for years in either m/home or a car -
> ...


Not been there for many years, but I guess it could be the same on some CalMac ferries as well.

But I haven't seen a "car deck" of the drop down sort used on a channel ferry for ages. The last time I saw any form of restricted headroom on cross channel routes was on the Hoverspeed/Speedferries catamarans.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Just checked. 2.466m. Think we will go with the safe option. Don't want to start a 6 week trip with a hole in the roof just for the sake of a few quid  Anyway haven't decided when we are returning, so will look at the situation on the way out and maybe return on the under 2.4m option


----------

